
Two lessons you’ll learn in your first year as a tech lead - Etheryte
https://medium.com/swlh/two-lessons-youll-learn-in-your-first-year-as-a-tech-lead-f74c4f883203
======
earpwald
Definitely agree with these. As a newly official tech lead I'm finding both
these things quite a challenge!

